# Juliana Schalch,Rafaela Mandelli, Michelle Batista, Priscila Sol &more @ O Negocio s02 (BR 2014) [720p]



## Ruffah (21 Nov. 2014)

-


*All scenes from season 1:*
Click here






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Juliana_Schalch_-_O_Negocio-S02E01-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 103 MiB
Duration : 2mn 54s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 835 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Juliana_Schalch_-_O_Negocio…avi (103,23 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/TFWCI7AN









 

 

 

 

 



Title : Juliana_Schalch_-_O_Negocio-S02E02-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 87.1 MiB
Duration : 2mn 26s
Res : 12870 x 712 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 843 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Juliana_Schalch_-_O_Negocio…avi (87,10 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/U5ZWXIFK









 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title : Juliana_Schalch_-_O_Negocio-S02E03-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 101 MiB
Duration : 2mn 37s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 5 215 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Juliana_Schalch_-_O_Negocio…avi (100,51 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/PQ3E6KGQ





 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Juliana_Schalch_-_O_Negocio-S02E07-08-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 179 MiB
Duration : 4mn 14s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 863 Kbps
Audio : - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Juliana_Schalch_-_O_Negocio…rar (179,32 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/TN8XJHHC









 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Juliana_Schalch_-_O_Negocio-S02E12-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 45.3 MiB
Duration : 1mn 16s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 800 Kbps
Audio : aac 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Juliana_Schalch_-_O_Negocio…avi (45,25 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/W56G461I







*Juliana Schalch & Antoniela Canto *



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Juliana_Schalch_Antoniela_Canto_-_O_Negocio-S02E05-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 69.6 MiB
Duration : 2mn 18s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 29.970 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 819 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Juliana_Schalch_Antoniela_C…avi (69,62 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/4BI8UJ6Q







 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Antoniela_Canto_-_O_Negocio-S02E05-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 74.0 MiB
Duration : 2mn 3s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 868 Kbps
Audio : aac 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels


*Download:*

Antoniela_Canto_-_O_Negocio…avi (74,04 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/E2PXGGGI

-

*Michelle Batista*




 

 

 

 

 




Title : Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negocio-S02E02-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 20.2 MiB
Duration : 34s 978ms
Res : 1272 x 712 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 697 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negoci…avi (20,18 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/FAF9IOB0






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negocio-S02E04-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 162 MiB
Duration : 4mn 30s
Res : 1272 x 712 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 877 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negoci…avi (161,53 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/S1S028B7




 

 

 

 

 



 

 

 

 

 



Title : Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negocio-S02E05-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 25.0 MiB
Duration : 45s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 621 Kbps
Audio : aac 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negoci…rar (24,96 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/UG295KF0






 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negocio-S02E06-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 46.9 MiB
Duration : 1mn 16s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 29.970 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 717 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negoci…avi (46,88 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/J6XMWDK2






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title : Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negocio-S02E08-09-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 47.3 MiB
Duration : 1mn 21s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 838 Kbps
Audio : aac 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negoci…rar (47,27 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/5PS6SKQR







 

 

 

 

 



Title : Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negocio-S02E10-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 63.0 MiB
Duration : 1mn 42s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 59.794 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 955 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 192 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negoci…avi (62,96 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/8XDW5U4U






 

 

 

 

 



Title : Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negocio-S02E13-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 8.66 MiB
Duration : 13s 842ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 58.446 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 790 Kbps
Audio : ac3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Michelle_Batista_-_O_Negoci…avi (8,66 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/CTBRY76Q




*Rafaela Mandelli*



 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Rafaela_Mandelli_-_O_Negocio-S02E01-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 61.6 MiB
Duration : 1mn 46s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 736 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Rafaela_Mandelli_-_O_Negoci…avi (61,64 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/D1NYH4FG






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 




Title : Rafaela_Mandelli_-_O_Negocio-S02E02-13-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 160 MiB
Duration : 4mn 42s
Res : 1280 x 712 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 426 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Rafaela_Mandelli_-_O_Negoci…rar (160,50 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/K9W5PYWD


*Priscila Sol*



 

 

 

 

 



Title : Priscila_Sol_-_O_Negocio-S02E01-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 36.6 MiB
Duration : 1mn 17s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 818 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Priscila_Sol_-_O_Negocio-S0…avi (36,56 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/Q320PTT3






 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Priscila_Sol_-_O_Negocio-S02E08-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 28.5 MiB
Duration : 57s 667ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 994 Kbps
Audio : aac 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Priscila_Sol_-_O_Negocio-S0…avi (28,45 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/F2F28OH3







 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Isabel_Wilker_-_O_Negocio-S02E03-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 27.3 MiB
Duration : 51s 233ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 329 Kbps
Audio : MP3 - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Isabel_Wilker_-_O_Negocio-S…avi (27,31 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/I79FC6WB






 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Isabel_Wilker_-_O_Negocio-S02E06-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 60.6 MiB
Duration : 1mn 57s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 29.970 fps
Video : XVID @ 3 939 Kbps
Audio : ac3 384 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Isabel_Wilker_-_O_Negocio-S…avi (60,62 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/RY0UJWKM


*
Rachel Ripani*



 

 

 

 

 



Title : Rachel_Ripani_-_O_Negocio-S02E13-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.avi - 20.7 MiB
Duration : 32s 817ms
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 58.446 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 826 Kbps
Audio : ac3 448 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 6 channels

*Download:*

Rachel_Ripani_-_O_Negocio-S…avi (20,67 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/T8B95SHH





*Sophia Reis & Unknowns*




 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



Title : Sophia_Reis_Unknown_-_O_Negocio-S02E05-10-(BR2014)-720p-RUFFAH.rar - 125 MiB
Duration : 3mn 42s
Res : 1280 x 720 @ 30.000 fps
Video : XVID @ 4 116 Kbps
Audio : - 128 [email protected] KHz
Channels : 2 channels

*Download:*

Sophia_Reis_Unknown_-_O_Neg…rar (124,95 MB) - uploaded.net
or
https://www.oboom.com/A8MG0HCL

-​


----------

